

Large Scale Data Analytics with XtremeData Parallel SQL Database Engine - szegedi
http://bighadoop.wordpress.com/2013/07/07/large-scale-data-analytics-with-xtremedata-parallel-sql-database-engine/

======
joshuaellinger
Is it columnar? You can't really compare to Redshift if it isn't.

